# Ideas for funny deaths...need help!



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hah, those are funny - I'd like to suggest: 

Tryke'd to death (they'd have to ride a tricycle then "die" & Walk-into-a-wall to death (obviously walk into the nearest wall & "die").

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Although you probably don't want another "dance to death", what about "disco to death (Saturday Night fatal brain fever)?" The person's death wouldn't be the only horrifying part of the performance.
Perhaps "slow death by steam roller?" "Slow motion gun shots?"


----------



## Raven & the Wren Studios (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's a list for you! Have fun with the Death Charades!

a slow and gruesome Death, as Narrated by William Shatner
death and re-animation via voodoo doll
death from unsolvable math problem
death by can-can dancing
death from "walking in" on your parents "role playing bedroom adventures"
death from being stalked/ran over by a golf cart or trolley car
death from trying to use the fax machine/copier combo at work
death from fear of teddy bears
death from suddenly turning inside out/ being sucked into a black hole
death, as a worm baited on a hook and then eaten by a fish


----------



## Uncle Phezter (Oct 24, 2007)

Outstanding ideas...I love the "slow motion" angle. And the death by unsolvable math problem will fit our Dr. Frankenstein theme. Thanks for the ideas and keep 'em coming!


----------



## Nancypantzie (Sep 28, 2009)

I just saw 'This is Spinal Tap' (again) last night and was reminded of the causes of death for their never ending list of deceased drummers. Some of the notable:
Bizarre gardening accident
Choked on someone else's vomit
spontaneously combusted
explosion
Sold dialysis machine for drugs
eaten by pet Python


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

These may be repeats, but here goes:

dance to death
shot 100 times to death
Get stabbed to death.
Be stung by killer bees.
Dance to death.
Laugh to death.
Burn to death.
accidental electrocution
Freeze to death.
Poisoned.
Bit by a deadly spider.
Drowning
Getting buried alive
Geting scared to death.
Have an allergic reaction.
Get squeezed to death
Get trampled to death
Partying yourself to death
Being killed by a terrible odor

The winking game did not work so well for us, but we might try it again.


----------



## Schaedel Collector (Sep 15, 2009)

*Darwin Awards?*

I know I'm late with an idea and what about "Darwin Award" type deaths? Jogger jogging off a cliff or zookeeper dying in a pile of elephant poop after relieving the elephants costipation. Peeing on an electric fence? 
The game sounds great.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 11, 2008)

hiccup to death
play violin to death
trumpet play to death
brush teeth to death
falling off a horse
blowing up a balloon (maybe it pops)


Wish I could think of more


----------



## not2scary (Sep 25, 2009)

Death from changing a stinky diaper.
Falling down the stairs wearing high heels death
Severe-case-of-the-flu death


----------

